# My 0.94 gallon New MTS test using Azomite...



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I plan to set up my old 0.5g betta cube as a mineralized top soil tank, but instead of using Aaron Talbot's/Sean Murphy's original route to setting up a MTS tank (link below to said posting).

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=152027


Instead of using Potash, and Dolomite to enrich the soil; I'll be using Azomite Powder to enrich the soil for my test. Information of Azomite can be found on links below....

FAQ's
http://azomite.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=53

Analysis
http://www.azomite.com/index.php?op...66:certificate-of-analysis&catid=38&Itemid=11



So with that said, and information in the above links I plan to go ahead and give it a try. So here we go......

Tank - 0.5 gallon Betta Cube (6"x6"x6").

Filtration - Tom Rapids Nano in-tank filter.

Lighting - Fluval Edge old series halogen lighting w/ upgraded MR-11 6500k LED Bulbs.

Substrate - 1" Topsoil mineralized with Azomite, and chelated Iron, capped by .5" of SeaChem Flourite.

Co2 - DIY Co2 w/ yeast, sugar, and water.


I already have a couple pieces of natural driftwood to use in the tank, and plan on doing a dry start method using some dwarf hairgrass, some java moss, and a couple Echinodorus Tenellus.

Basically this is just to test out the Azomte in a MTS setup, and see the results of it on a planted aquarium. I'll be setting up this experiment this weekend, since I need to clean up the tank, and install a couple of things to get it ready. Pictures will follow upon setting up the tank, and new pictures every week to show any progression and/or failures. I expect to get into more specific details every 15 days, so at the 15 day mark, 30 day mark, 45 day mark, and finally 60 day mark.

So I hope everyone will be patient, and follow along on this experimental MTS route of a planted aquarium.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

pictures.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Mix ratio data would benefit the rest of the class, professor. 
:icon_mrgr

Thanks for doing this thread
roud:


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I finally got the tank cleaned up after sitting empty for 6 months, the next step is to install a barrier are for the filter to fit into but will keep the soil from being sucked into the filter. Pictures to come later tonight, as for the Azomite mix ratio, I'm still contemplating as to how much Azomite will be mixed into the soil.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's pictures of the tank, and getting it ready to set up. As for the Azomite mixture to soil ratio I went with the following....

2 cups of Top Soil

4 tablespoons of crushed dry clay

1.5 tablespoons of Azomite

1 teaspoon of Chelated Iron

Once I filled the tank with 1" of the Top Soil mixture, I used a spray bottle to wet the mixture down, and covered the tank with plastic wrap. Then tomorrow I'll cap it with .5" of SeaChem Flourite planted substrate and start with the dry start method using dwarf hair grass, java moss, and a couple pigmy chain swords.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So things have been put on hold for right now with this tank, because I just ordered a new 7w Mini Light for this tank today.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

This is awesome! Keep us posted


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Please do continue to update us. I'm very interested to see the end result.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Will do once the new light comes in, but in the mean time I decided to start dosing my 55 gallon planted tank with 1/2 Teaspoon of Azomite every other day, and I have to say Azomite is the beezneez!!!!!

My plants in the 55 gallon tank have doubled in size within the last week, but I can't wait to get back to this project knowing the results Azomite is having on my 55 gallon.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Nice little setup, where'd you get the tank?


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I got mine from Petsmart, but they no longer carry them. It's the Marina Cubus Betta Cube which you can find here 

http://www.herpsupplies.com/product.cfm?groupid=18764&id=13485



But the light I ordered the other day (pictured above) I ordered it of ebay for $18, if you're looking for the same light fixture just search ebay for MINI LAMP CLIP LIGHT 7w


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I think I'll get this tank going tomorrow without the new light, I'll just use the MR-11 65000k LEDS for right now, and then add the new lighting to it once it comes in. 

So tomorrow I'll get the Flourite cap rinsed, and ready to add to the tank, then I'll pull the dwarf hair grass out of my 55 gallon tank and get it "thinned out" into a couple "clumps" and put into the tank. 

Now here's the thing I'm having "issues" with lol; Should I go with Java Moss, or Fissidens Fontanus on the 2 pieces of "driftwood"? Or should I go with Java Moss on the bigger piece of driftwood, and Fissidens Fontanus on the smaller piece of driftwood????


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I have multiple sclerosis which has left me unable to work. So things may take a while to do them, but I'm hoping to at least get the flourite planted substrate I put away for this tank rinsed, and get it into the tank today.

As for using Azomite, I'm still adjusting the dosing amount and schedule because I've noticed both good and bad results with dosing my 55 gallon tank with it. Initially the plants took off, and double in size, but after 2 more dosages I noticed the plants starting to take a dive. I believe that I "overdosed" the plants by dosing 1 teaspoon of Azomite every other day. Now I'm going to adjust just how much to dose, and how often to dose.

So once I've got it down packed with dosing size, and schedule I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Instead of dosing I'd find a way to put the Azomite into the deep into substrate.
I have a suspicion repeated daily dosing of Azomite would create a quick build up of excess minerals floating around in the water column. Whereas, Azomite in the substrate would work like MTS and the same way naturally occurring substrates behave.

Here's another link talking about it,
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...iciting-input-new-way-make-mineralized-3.html


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I've decided to scratch off the 0.94 gallon tank, and replace it with a 3 gallon JBJ Picotope. I'm just waiting on some money people owe me then I can order my 3 gallon pico from here

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15493

The price is perfect lol, I plan to get two picotopes, 1 for a planted shrimp tank, and the other will be a mini reef tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> So I've decided to scratch off the 0.94 gallon tank, and replace it with a 3 gallon JBJ Picotope. I'm just waiting on some money people owe me then I can order my 3 gallon pico from here
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15493
> 
> The price is perfect lol, I plan to get two picotopes, 1 for a planted shrimp tank, and the other will be a mini reef tank.


Omg I almost sucked it up and did the same. But I ordered the light, an azoo filter, a hagen heater and put them to use in my normal 2.5g I had laying around. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, so I found this online today!!!!!

http://www.petco.com/product/120384/Sera-Biotop-Nano-Cube-60.aspx


Look at the price they want 

If the price is the same on Monday I'm going to order myself one of these for sure!!!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I have never been enamored with the big cubes to be honest, but it is a very nice tank. 

Small cubes are attractive to me, but the bigger ones just don't offer enough viewing space for me. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I can relate, I just finished purchasing the Sera Biotop 60 earlier this morning. I plan to get everything needed to set it up, stand, extra lighting, paintball co2 system, all the works. 

I got it because of the price, I mean a $300 system for only $84 total is a steal, I plan to get another one for a saltwater setup, but I still plan to get other nano tanks as well.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree! Very very cool. Saltwater would be PERFECT for this tank 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I got a guy interested in trading me his JBJ 12 gallon nano cube for my 55 gallon acrylic tank, so the JBJ will definitely be a saltwater, and the Sera 60 will be a nice planted shrimp tank.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> ...


How is the Azomite dosing working ?


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

The 3 gallon jbj picotope is a very nice little tank - check out mine in my signature! I did replace the light and filter though.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> So I plan to set up my old 0.5g betta cube as a mineralized top soil tank, but instead of using Aaron Talbot's/Sean Murphy's original route to setting up a MTS tank (link below to said posting).
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=152027
> 
> ...


 
Wow I guess I better stop being ignorant and get some Azomite. I am still wary towards the lead levels. I will mix it in with my Osmocote + root tabs. Thanks for this excellent thread!


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Anything to report?


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I got rid of the little cube, and moved on.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry if I missed it but where did you get that light? I have been thinking about doing the same size tank but never got around to it. That light looks pretty promising for it's size.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I got it off e-b-a-y for like $20


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Unfortunately I got rid of the little cube, and moved on.


:icon_frow


----------

